# golddust motley x butter motley



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

On this pairing what would I be looking at getting out baby wise please. My female as just laid 16 eggs and I am sure he is the daddy 

Any help would be grately received.


----------



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

Im no expert but i think you will be looking at 50% Gold dust motley and 50% butter motley het ultra


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

crackersparow said:


> On this pairing what would I be looking at getting out baby wise please. My female as just laid 16 eggs and I am sure he is the daddy
> 
> Any help would be grately received.


Golddust mot x butter mot will give:

50% golddust motleys
50% butter motleys.


The butters canNOT be het for ultra, as ultra and amel exist in the same location, genetically. A golddust is an ultramel caramel, so it has one ultra gene and one amel gene.


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you very much:2thumb:


----------

